# shingle choice?



## doug am (Sep 7, 2007)

I need a new roof due to hail dammage in MN. Which brands are best for the area? I am looking at a 30 year arch type. Anyone heard of IKO? just saw then at Menards.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Iko has the bottom of the barrel reputation.

Tamko Heritage Series
Certainteed Landmark or Independance 
GAF Timberline

These are the most widely recognized quality brands of shingles used by true professional roofing contractors.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

go for a certainteed 5o yr, ultimate and get hail protection as well:wink: ,ed`s right about IKO


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Our local Menards also carries a brand called CRC.

I have no clue who they are and know nothing about them too, so don't shop for professional materials at the Menards.

Try an ABC Supply, Allied Building Materials, Bradco Roofing or Shelter Distributing. They are the most diverse suppliers with multiple locations. Oh yeah, and another called West Roofing Supply too.

Ed


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Certainteed Landmarks. No need for the 50's, just use the 30's. With an ins. claim you should get a good contractor to do it for you.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Home Depot just recently lowered the price on GAF ULTRA 50yr, to $16.80 per bundle if memory serves. In any case the price is $16 & change. 

Thats here in Connecticut.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

the landmark ultimate 50 yr have a scrim(fiberglass)reinforcement for extra protection from hail damage,gaf doesn`t


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Our roofer is using ELK shingles on our Roof, and only has about one more day to go to finish the other side.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Docfletcher said:


> Home Depot just recently lowered the price on GAF ULTRA 50yr, to $16.80 per bundle if memory serves. In any case the price is $16 & change.
> 
> Thats here in Connecticut.


Just to clarify. I believe Ultra's are 4 bundles to the square instead of 3. You can do the math.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

yes they are 4 to a sq. approx. 80 shingles


----------



## MikeWolverton (Nov 13, 2007)

FYI 

CRC is a sub-brand of IKO which currently is not the 'best' shingle on the market, however not the bottom of the barrel. Menards also carries Owen's Corning brand shingles - which currently have the markets best shingle with lifetime warranty for $18-19 per bundle @ 4 a SQ.

Side note as well - Menards can also get Elk, Certainteed, GAF, and Tamko's through Special Order vendors in as little as 2-4 day's. Just need to ask one of their staff members about Special Ordering them out from a Vendor. Their prices are 'great' on those shingles as well, though ELK tends to run a bit high since it was owned by ABC who doesn't play nicely with Menards. However GAF recently purchased ELK and it may make the price drop since Menards and GAF get along fine.

Additional note about ELK - Since GAF purchased them, they have been thinning out the Shingles. The quality seems to be dropping every week for Elk brand. Numerous contractors have noted these recent changes, though it doesn't seem to be 'hurting' Elk's name quite yet.


----------



## robertmee (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been in roofing manufacturing for close to 15 years. I travel around North America doing automation for various roofing manufacturers. I've been in all the aforementioned companies various plants with the exception of IKO. If I had to rate them on quality based on the processes I've seen it would be:

A) CertainTeed (Which is a mixture of old Celotex, CT and GS Plants)
B) Elk (Which is now GAF - they bought their 4 plants)
C) GAF
D) Atlas
E) Tamko
F) Owens Corning
G) Emco
H) Iko

That's stictly a rating on the capital I've seen each company invest in their equipment and their attention to quality and process control. I know roofers will have their own list and homeowner's perhaps another. I will say that CT has the best blend patterns and color mixing bar none (thanks to their application of granules process), and prior to the GAF buyout, Elk invested alot of money in their plants. I would not be surprised to see GAF mothball some of their plants in lieu of running the Elk plants at capacity as they are that good.

I would encourage anyone if they can, arrange a plant tour of a local shingle plant. You would be surprised at the complexity of making a shingle and the amount of process control it takes to insure consistent quality.


----------



## pavola (Nov 13, 2007)

robertmee said:


> A) CertainTeed (Which is a mixture of old Celotex, CT and GS Plants)
> B) Elk (Which is now GAF - they bought their 4 plants)
> C) GAF
> D) Atlas
> ...


----------



## robertmee (Oct 10, 2007)

pavola said:


> robertmee said:
> 
> 
> > A) CertainTeed (Which is a mixture of old Celotex, CT and GS Plants)
> ...


----------



## UBoiler (Nov 7, 2007)

We purchased our shingles through Menards primarily because they had the shingle we wanted, no problem return if over-purchase, and open when we were most likely going to be able to shop- evenings and week ends. Price was competitive or better; however, most businesses that stay in business when you respectfully ask if they can help you out a little bit on price will do what they can. I can guarantee you won't get any discount unless you ask for it. I enjoy all the responses to your questions. I 'll have to tour a shingle plant some time. Good luck. Cliff


----------



## mr breeze (Sep 21, 2012)

*menards shingles*

are owens corning shingles at menards a cheaper quilty/factory 2nd's


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, this thread is so old It's grown a long beard.  I would have to tell you to call Owens and ask them. I'll bet you a bag a of donuts they are not lower quality or factory seconds.


----------



## mr breeze (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------

